# First Fish Ohio LMB on the fly



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It took me a long time to break 20". I've caught several fish in the high teens, with my PB being 19 1/4" (on a 3wt, no less). On Saturday, I finally busted that PB and landed a 21" green bass. She dove me into some pretty thick weeds but I was able to get her out with steady pressure. I lost a piglet last summer that really stung, this helped take that away a bit.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW ! That's a nice fish.
You've certainly but a wooppin on the green bass and blue-gll this spring.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great fish!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never felt compelled to send in for the Fish Ohio pin, but I may just do it for this fish. Third FO species on the fly this spring so far (carp, bluegill, LMB). Mother nature has robbed me of the crappie mark with downpours keeping my river trips at 0.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That release pic is AWESOME. 

I like the new way of FO program - u can add a pic. I may have to start submitting as I have felt the same as u and have never submitted before. 

Plus it would be neat to share old FO submission with my son when he's older.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

TheCream said:


> I've never felt compelled to send in for the Fish Ohio pin, but I may just do it for this fish. Third FO species on the fly this spring so far (carp, bluegill, LMB). Mother nature has robbed me of the crappie mark with downpours keeping my river trips at 0.


That catch deserves the Pin as well as having the pictures framed with the Pin. Your pictures took me back 66 years in time with the one on my wall (we didn't CR back then) caught in East Harbor when I was 11 on my split bamboo. Dad had it mounted for me and I relive it every time I walk into my "room".
Thanks for sharing with us and here's wishing you luck on the Master Angler pin.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Beautiful fish, congrats after catching my first Smb last fall on a fly pole I am hooked


----------

